# Sage Parts availability



## ken0062 (May 19, 2017)

I am looking to move from a Delonghi B2C machine to a manual set up preferably starting with a grinder first.

After scouring the ads on Ebay and noticing every now and again non working Sage grinders turning up for reasonable prices, working as a Electrical technician it got me thinking as to how easy it would be to get these working again.

However there appears to be very little information regarding obtaining parts for sage especially for internal components.

Can anyone enlighten me as to Sages policy on after sales parts especially for main electrical components.

Thanks


----------

